# A Beginner's Guide to Overclocking Your Intel Processor



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A Beginner's Guide to Overclocking Your Intel Processor.

*If you want to squeeze every last ounce of processing power out of your new computer or aging system, overclocking is a greatif slightly nerve-rackingoption. Here are some simple guidelines for safely overclocking your CPU.*

-- Tom


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks new info always welcome in my head, still some space in there i hope, its much easier these days especially with auto overclocking motherboards especially gigabyte boards,although i find i am in a minority now as with i3,i5,i7 processors most people i know just do not need to overclock, shame really


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I just want to add my nickel's worth here and state that, although infrequent, damage can occur from overclocking, especially when novices attempt to do it and attempt to ramp up voltages, or forget to adequately cool the rig.

carry on.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I simply buy enough processor for job and run them at the stock frequencies. 

FWIW, you can do a lot of other things that will have a much larger impact on system speed. In my case, I added a Corsair Nova 128GB SSD as my boot and data drive, did wonders for the system speed! I'm sure this was a lot more effective than trying to squeeze a few more mhz out of my quad-core processor!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I run a simple E5200 Pentium DC in my rig. Stock is 2.5 GHz, I've had it running at 3.56 GHz on stock air cooling for over a year now and it's still going strong--and it runs very cool! 

That said, I don't really notice much of a speed difference--startup time is a little quicker. I am running XP pro on 4 GB of RAM, and it's pretty lean--not much starting up (no A/V software, for instance)...so I guess it couldn't really be any quicker. There's virtually no delay doing anything with it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since I have the Q9550 quad-core, I didn't feel the need for a boost in processor speed.


----------



## raymondkcc (Aug 30, 2010)

ok I know this is weird....but can i know how to stop my pc from overclocking because whenever it is overclocking, my motherboard produces weird sound... then whole pc hang then after some time my system config file is corrupt ... thx for helping !


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

whatever you did to overclock it, just reverse it.


----------



## raymondkcc (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont know what have I done coz the pc auto overclocking ! maybe configure some settings in BIOS ?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what do you mean by auto overclocking? Never heard of that before. Overclocking is a manual process to set your processor up to perform at a higher level than the mfg intended it to. Great way to cook a processor, IMO.


----------



## raymondkcc (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont know either. My whole pc freeze and my mouse freeze also ...I have to restart my pc...then when come to the starup screen it says overclocking failed (with red words).. I was sure I did not overclock my pc manually.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, the only way TO do it is manually. What type of processor do you have?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what exactly does it say when the overclocking failed? Word for word?


----------



## raymondkcc (Aug 30, 2010)

Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13


----------



## raymondkcc (Aug 30, 2010)

Warning !!! The previous performance of overclocking is failed and the system is restored to the default setting. press any key except "DEL" to enter SETUP.......


----------



## raymondkcc (Aug 30, 2010)

Thx Mr.valis for helping me..seems that I have found something useful among the forums.
It could be my BIOS problem or something wrong with my hardware. Going out tomorrow for a full check on my PC :&#65289;


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

all that is saying is that the overclocking failed and the system reset to standard. You can most likely ignore that, or try to find out what is causing it and removing that.


----------

